# Warrant Officer - Roles and Responsibilities



## BigLou42 (22 Jan 2009)

Hi guys, 3rd post now, sorry if this is in the wrong spot/has been asked before, I've looked around a bit and couldn't find much info on it, so here's a few questions:

1. If you were in the Infantry, how many years of experience would you have to have to become eligible for Warrant Officer?

2. Do you need to take some special course to become a WO?

3. Can WOs command platoons?

4. What is the difference between a Junior Officer and a Warrant Officer aside from WOs being specialists?

5. What is the difference between a Warrant Officer, Master WO, and Chief WO?

Thanks guys.


----------



## off126 (22 Jan 2009)

My 1st!  ;D

1- Anywhere from 7 to 20+, though 7 year warrants are rare (I know of 1, but I haven't been in very long compared to some).
2- Yes, just as you need a course for your MCpls and Sgts.
3- Absolutely, though typically they act as PL 2ICs, every member is supposed to be able to take a position 2 levels above his own, so if need be a warrant could be called upon to command a company.
4- Worlds  ^-^ and warrants are not specialists by definition, but experienced NCOs, while Junior Officers are just that, from newly commissioned Officers to Captains.
5- Experience and responsibility are the main differences. At the MWO and CWO levels you start seeing Sargeants Major (appointments, not ranks), who take care of the troops' discipline as well as dress, drill and deportment for what ever ''their'' officer commands (company comd, battalion comd, regiment comd and all the way up to the CDS).


----------



## BigLou42 (22 Jan 2009)

Whoa, thanks for the info! I wasn't expecting a reply that quick, and welcome to the forums!

Can Warrant Officers ever move up to Officers?


----------



## canuck101 (22 Jan 2009)

The answer is Yes. You can do it by becoming a MWO then  CWO.


----------



## ghyslyn (22 Jan 2009)

An NCM ranking member of the CF can become a commissioned officer by being nominated for the position, accepting it and taking specific courses, and to be honest if you're still new to the military understanding this will be the least of your concerns for now


----------



## TCBF (22 Jan 2009)

- Non Commissioned Members  - NCMs - were known as 'Other Ranks' (ORs) until the mid 1980s.  They then morphed into "Members Other Than Officers" (mercifully briefly), then into NCMs.

- There are those who did - and still do - think that NCM replaced NCO: it did NOT.  NCM replaced OR. So, a Junior NCO is still a Junior NCO.  You would no more say "Junior NCM" than you would have said "Junior OR" in 1983.

- So: NCMs consist of:
 Privates

 Junior NCOs: 

 Corporal
  
 Master Corporal (an appointment, not a rank).

 Senior NCOs: 

 Sergeant

 Warrant Officers: 

 Warrant Officer 
 Master Warrant Officer 
 Chief Warrant Officer

Before 1968, Lance Corporal was a rank junior to Corporal, Lance Sergeant was junior to Sergeant.  Staff Sergeant was where a Warrant Officer is now.  CWO and MWO were WO 1st and 2nd Class, respectively.  These were the "Other Ranks" in the Canadian Army and most Commonwealth armies.  RCN and RCAF ranks also conformed to the Commonwealth Naval and Air ranks before 1968.


----------



## Starlight31 (22 Jan 2009)

Ok, here is a questing? (and sorry to hi-jack),

     About 13 years ago, a question was once asked of me!  Why is it, that Officers are Commissioned, and WO's are given the title "Warrant" Officers?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jan 2009)

Just a small point here...years of experience does not guaruntee someone will make it to the rank of WO, or any other rank for that matter (exempt Cpl and Capt for Junior Officers...IMO).

Other factors include performance (good, bad or otherwise), conduct on/off duty hours, courses, and abilities.

Considering those factors, you can see why there is no hard and firm answer as to how much time it would take a person to progress to the rank of WO.  And those are only *some* of the factors.

TCBF, thanks for that post.  I always get ruffled when the NCM/NCO terminology is misused (commonly it seems, these days...).


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Jan 2009)

Starlight31 said:
			
		

> About 13 years ago, a question was once asked of me!  Why is it, that Officers are Commissioned, and WO's are given the title "Warrant" Officers?



Because Officers are granted a Commission and Warrant Officers are granted a Warrant. ...

Well Canadian Chief Warrant Officers are granted a Warrant, WO/MWO are not.  In some other Commonwealth militaries all Warrant Officers are granted Warrants, I guess we have to many and someone would get writers cramp signing them all.
I can't find what is on a CWO Scroll, but here is the text on a Commissioning Scroll:
ELIZABETH THE SECOND, by the Grace of God of the United Kingdom, Canada and Her other Realms and Territories Queen, Head of the Commonwealth, Defender of the Faith 
To ........ ......... 
hereby appointed an Officer in Her Majesty’s Canadian Armed Forces 
With Seniority of the .... day of ......... .... 
WE reposing especial Trust and Confidence in your Loyalty, Courage and Integrity do by these Presents Constitute and Appoint you to be an Officer in our Canadian Armed Forces. You are therefore carefully and diligently to discharge your Duty as such in the Rank of .............. or in such other Rank as We may from time to time hereafter be pleased to promote or appoint you to, and you are in such manner and on such occasions as may be prescribed by us to exercise and well discipline both the Inferior Officers and Non-Commissioned Members serving under you and use your best endeavor to keep them in good Order and Discipline, and We do hereby Command them to Obey you as their Superior Officer, and you to observe and follow such Orders and Directions as from time to time you shall receive from Us, or any other your Superior Officer according to Law, in pursuance of the Trust hereby Reposed in you. 
IN WITNESS Whereof our Governor General of Canada hath hereunto set his hand and Seal at Our Government House in the City of Ottawa this .... day of .......... in the Year of our Lord ................... and in the .... Year of Our Reign. 
By Command of Her Excellency the Governor General


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

A question BigLou, why the intrest in the rank of WO? It seems to be either your goal or your stumped by the title.  And don't confuse our WO rank with the American one.  Theirs is more of a specialist title given some ( NCM/ O generally) Who due to a skill set and not being a officer is given that rank that if memory serves me is actually higher then the Staff Sgt, Sgt Maj level.

And we don't call it this out side of joking but in our Warrant School we really don't learn how to be a WO.  We learn to be a Pl Comd, practice being a Pl 2IC and are suppose to know through OJT what our task is.  After WO school we still need to go to a " finishing school" where we learn the social graces, paper pushing skills, and how to organize a " Army Parade "  ;D


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

Mind you that is for my trade, Infantry and all other trades will have something similar but trade specific.  But to be substantiated into that rank ( made permanent not while so employed ) All WO must have completed a ILQ (finishing school)


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jan 2009)

helpup said:
			
		

> Theirs is more of a specialist title given some ( NCM/ O generally) Who due to a skill set and not being a officer is given that rank that if memory serves me is actually higher then the Staff Sgt, Sgt Maj level.



United States Army warrant officers are comissioned officers. This is not a title but actual rank. They are specialist officers as oposed to generalists like other officers.

http://usawocc.army.mil/whatiswo.htm



> When promoted to Chief Warrant Officer Two, warrant officers are commissioned by the President and have the same legal status as their traditional commissioned officer counterparts. However, warrant officers remain single-specialty officers whose career track is oriented towards progressing within their career field rather than focusing on increased levels of command and staff duty positions.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

the United States military, a Warrant Officer (grade W-1 to W-5) is *ranked as an officer above the senior-most enlisted ranks, as well as officer cadets and candidates*, but below the officer grade of O-1 (NATO: OF-1). Warrant officers are highly skilled, single-track specialty officers, and while the ranks are authorized by Congress, each branch of the Uniformed Services selects, manages, and utilizes warrant officers in slightly different ways.* For appointment to Warrant Officer One (W-1), a warrant is approved by the secretary of the service*. 

*Chief Warrant Officers (W-2 to W-5) are commissioned by the President of the United States, and take the same oath as regular commissioned officers* (O-1 to O-10).

Warrant officers can and do command detachments, units, activities, vessels, aircraft, and armored vehicles as well as lead, coach, train, and counsel subordinates. However, the Warrant Officer's primary task as a leader is to serve as a technical expert, providing valuable skills, guidance, and expertise to commanders and organizations in their particular field.


----------



## McG (22 Jan 2009)

And for more information, look here:  http://milnet.ca/wiki/index.php/Warrant_Officers


----------



## Starlight31 (22 Jan 2009)

Thank you Ammo, 

       I guess the question really is...  the title Officer..  I understand that an Officer is given a "Commission" and that a WO is given a "Warrant", however... We do not address Officers as Capt "Officer" Bloggins, or Maj "Officer" Bloggins, vs. (to include MWO, CWO) as Warrant "Officer" Bloggins?  I know, that this may just be a play on words, but their must be a historical meaning?  

     Call it UFI, and I am sure that most could say "Who Cares", but as mentioned, it was a question posed to me, and every WO/MWO/CWO that I have asked have not been able to answer it.  I know that out there, someone will know the answer to it? 

     Geo, that is the best def I have been given, and explains why a WO has been given a Warrant.. Charged to be a Tech expert, take command (or take over), etc...  

Thank you


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jan 2009)

Starlight31 said:
			
		

> I guess the question really is...  the title Officer..  I understand that an Officer is given a "Commission" and that a WO is given a "Warrant", however... We do not address Officers as Capt "Officer" Bloggins, or Maj "Officer" Bloggins, vs. (to include MWO, CWO) as Warrant "Officer" Bloggins?  I know, that this may just be a play on words, but their must be a historical meaning?



We address WOs as "Warrant Officer" because that is the full form of their rank.  Officers' ranks are "Captain" and Major" (etc.), not "Captain Officer" and Major Officer".


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jan 2009)

Starlight31 said:
			
		

> I guess the question really is...  the title Officer..  I understand that an Officer is given a "Commission" and that a WO is given a "Warrant", however... We do not address Officers as Capt "Officer" Bloggins, or Maj "Officer" Bloggins, vs. (to include MWO, CWO) as Warrant "Officer" Bloggins?  I know, that this may just be a play on words, but their must be a historical meaning?



Well, IMO, we say Captain Bloggins because his rank is Captain, IAW the CF Rank Structure.  Whether he/she is a 2Lt, Capt of BGen, they are all Officers.

However, Warrant Officer is a rank.  

Could it be that simple?

Edit - Mr O'Leary beat me to it.


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> United States Army warrant officers are comissioned officers. This is not a title but actual rank. They are specialist officers as oposed to generalists like other officers.
> 
> http://usawocc.army.mil/whatiswo.htm



I sit corrected ( and not suprised by that ) been a bit since I had to deal with a U.S WO


----------



## Harley Sailor (22 Jan 2009)

Wow, Wikipedia is really great for answering quesitons such as "What exactly is a Warrant Officer?"

I never knew that "Warrant Officer" started out as a Navy term.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jan 2009)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Non Commissioned Members  - NCMs - were known as 'Other Ranks' (ORs) until the mid 1980s.  They then morphed into "Members Other Than Officers" (mercifully briefly), then into NCMs.


not quite, but very close.  "Other Ranks", as I recall, certainly did not apply to non-commissioned officers nor to warrant officers.  Leaving, I suppose, privates.  Colloquially, we referred to Cpls as "other ranks"; however, that wasn't quite correct, they are, after all, non-commissioned officers (junior, at that).

So, we have "Junior Ranks" (Pte, Cpls), "Junior Non-commissioned officers (Cpls) "Sr. NCO's" (Sergeants) and "Warrant Officers" (WO, MWO, CWO).  Please note that some people (erroneously) refer to Warrant Officers as Senior NCOs.

Non Commissioned Member refers to all of the above.  We never really had a term that encompassed all that.  Oh, and "other ranks" were also known as "men" at one time.  Or was it all NCMs? 

As for officers...well...that's another thread!

As for MCpl, that is an appointment, so where you see "Cpl" above, you can also insert "MCpl".


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> As for MCpl, that is an appointment, so where you see "Cpl" above, you can also insert "MCpl".



Good you said that otherwise I'm sure someone would go on the war path about it .....

EDITED TO ADD

Just for those that will say "BUT its a rank ....."

QR&O's Vol 1 Ch 3 

3.08 – MASTER CORPORAL APPOINTMENT
(1) The Chief of the Defence Staff or such officer as he may designate may appoint a corporal as a master corporal.
(2) The rank of a master corporal remains that of corporal.
(3) Master corporals have seniority among themselves in their order of seniority as corporals.
(4) Master corporals have authority and powers of command over all other corporals.


----------



## Harley Sailor (22 Jan 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> Non Commissioned Member refers to all of the above.  We never really had a term that encompassed all that.  Oh, and "other ranks" were also known as "men" at one time.  Or was it all NCMs?



I believe that "Men" refered to all NCMs.. That was the big joke in the 80s..  My ID said I was a man, not a good man, just a Man.  Officer's ID cards said "Officer."


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jan 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> not quite, but very close.  "Other Ranks", as I recall, certainly did not apply to non-commissioned officers nor to warrant officers.



That depends on what period you are considering.  From my current research into the First World War I can assure you in that era there were only "Officers" and "Other Ranks" for reporting purposes.

War Diary of The Royal Canadian Regiment - NOVEMBER 1915



> Total of 36 Officers + 1003 other ranks including
> 
> - Sgt. Major H. Phillips (W.O.)
> - Sgt. Major H.J. Beard (W.O.)


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> That depends on what period you are considering.  From my current research into the First World War I can assure you in that era there were only "Officers" and "Other Ranks" for reporting purposes.
> 
> War Diary of The Royal Canadian Regiment - NOVEMBER 1915



I thought about that after I posted it, and I seem to recall the CSMs reporting their companies to the RSM as "xxx Other ranks on parade, sir!", prior to the Adjutant taking over.  So, I guess "other rank" may have been replaced by NCM?  

And as Harley Sailor so correctly pointed out, all NCMs used to have "Man" on their ID cards.  Mine hasn't said that for years, and I recalled the jokes that I was no longer a man! ;D


----------



## PanaEng (22 Jan 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> And as Harley Sailor so correctly pointed out, all NCMs used to have "Man" on their ID cards.  Mine hasn't said that for years, and I recalled the jokes that I was no longer a man! ;D


I still remember when told I would no longer be a "Man" - I've grown past that and I'm comfortable with my identity.

What does this have to do with WO? I think it was one who told me.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

Harley Sailor said:
			
		

> I believe that "Men" refered to all NCMs.. That was the big joke in the 80s..  My ID said I was a man, not a good man, just a Man.  Officer's ID cards said "Officer."



IIRC, on the old CAFIB 20s, Reservists were neither man nor officer... they were just - Reservists


----------



## Starlight31 (22 Jan 2009)

Thank you... I have been in now for 14 years now, and know how to properly address the CoC ????  It was a question of the history of the Warrant Officer, and how it came about to include the term "Officer" (Sorry if I did convey the question right)  ;D

Harley Sailor... I found the real answer thanks to your post!! Thanks a bunch  .. After 13 years (and yes, I am not internet savvy) Navy... Wow.. I can't wait to hack on my WO's.... 

Thank you..


----------



## begbie (23 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> IIRC, on the old CAFIB 20s, Reservists were neither man nor officer... they were just - Reservists



Now mine says Reserve NCM...


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2009)

begbie said:
			
		

> Now mine says Reserve NCM...



On the old reserve CAFIB20s there used to be a line that ran across the ID card.... like it was Voided.
Just in case people would miss that you weren't Reg


----------



## Lance Wiebe (23 Jan 2009)

The difference between a commissioned officer and a Warrant Officer......

When you commission something, you bring it in to service.

When you warrant something, you guarantee it.


----------



## McG (23 Jan 2009)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> The difference between a commissioned officer and a Warrant Officer......
> 
> When you commission something, you bring it in to service.
> 
> When you warrant something, you guarantee it ...


... will fail to complete the punchline?


----------



## BigLou42 (23 Jan 2009)

So, from what I've read with these replies, a Warrant Officer is higher up than an Officer Cadet, but lower than 2LT?


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jan 2009)

BigLou42 said:
			
		

> So, from what I've read with these replies, a Warrant Officer is higher up than an Officer Cadet, but lower than 2LT?



Whoa Nelly... careful how you use the term 'lower' when applied to Warrant Officer!

Q: What is exactly is a Warrant Officer?
A: Someone whose advice a subaltern ignores to their peril

Elective homework assignment: What is a subaltern?


----------



## Neill McKay (24 Jan 2009)

BigLou42 said:
			
		

> So, from what I've read with these replies, a Warrant Officer is higher up than an Officer Cadet, but lower than 2LT?



In the Canadian Forces all officers outrank all NCMs, so even an OCdt is higher in rank than a warrant officer (even a CWO).  In practice, however, OCdts are not typically placed in a position to have responsibility for a warrant officer.  On some courses they may have sergeants and warrant officers as instructors.


----------



## PanaEng (24 Jan 2009)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> On some courses they may have sergeants and warrant officers as instructors.


Even MCpls can be seen in some courses jacking up an OCdt or 2Lt - I still have flashbacks   8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jan 2009)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> The difference between a commissioned officer and a Warrant Officer......
> 
> When you commission something, you bring it in to service.
> 
> When you warrant something, you guarantee it will work.



Finished it for you Lance


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2009)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> In the Canadian Forces all officers outrank all NCMs, so even an OCdt is higher in rank than a warrant officer (even a CWO).  In practice, however, OCdts are not typically placed in a position to have responsibility for a warrant officer.  On some courses they may have sergeants and warrant officers as instructors.



I may like to point out that an Officer Cadet does not hold a Commission.  (S)He is only an officer in his/her own mind.   ;D


----------



## PanaEng (24 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I may like to point out that an Officer Cadet does not hold a Commission.  (S)He is only an officer in his/her own mind.   ;D


That's right, no commission, but still an officer (QR&O Vol I, 3.01(1). ) What's going through their minds is what they will do next week when they become CDS.  ;D

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Tow Tripod (24 Jan 2009)

Some people might disagree but right know a Platoon Warrant is being used as a professional babysitter for some of the  ****ed up troops sent to him. Performance and Drug problems are always less then pleasent aspics of the job that few hear about. Right now its just one pain in the *** after a another!!!!

Tow Tripod


----------



## TCBF (25 Jan 2009)

Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> Some people might disagree but right know a Platoon Warrant is being used as a professional babysitter for some of the  ****ed up troops sent to him. Performance and Drug problems are always less then pleasent aspics of the job that few hear about. Right now its just one pain in the *** after a another!!!!
> 
> Tow Tripod



- Reminds me of the late 70s, when half the Troopers in a regiment were on Release or Remuster.  Releases worked the bar at the Coriano Club (no professional bartenders in messes back then) and some of these guys could not count well enough to balance their DSR before the sun came up!


----------



## OutLookingIn (3 Dec 2018)

Good day!

I'm looking at transitioning out of the CAF, in doing so I'm trying to explain to civilian employers the Roles and Responsibilities of a Warrant Officer. I don't want to just explain my trade or my specific job but what the rank means, and some of the general things we do at that rank. 
I know there use to be a document that outlined it all in general terms but I can't seem to find it, and the BPSO office has said they don't know which direction to point me.

Any points you all have would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Dec 2018)

Maybe the stuff from CFPAS would help?


----------



## Remius (3 Dec 2018)

OutLookingIn said:
			
		

> Good day!
> 
> I'm looking at transitioning out of the CAF, in doing so I'm trying to explain to civilian employers the Roles and Responsibilities of a Warrant Officer. I don't want to just explain my trade or my specific job but what the rank means, and some of the general things we do at that rank.
> I know there use to be a document that outlined it all in general terms but I can't seem to find it, and the BPSO office has said they don't know which direction to point me.
> ...


----------



## brihard (3 Dec 2018)

I cannot find the discussion anymore, but I recall a while back learning a great deal from Infanteer’s insight into where WOs fit in on the supervisory / managerial spectrum. I remember him articulating the role and level of a WO quite precisely. It might be worth shooting him a pm if he doesn’t wander into this thread.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> See also, Army.ca Wiki
> 
> Warrant Officers
> https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Warrant_Officers



That info really means nothing outside of the military...


----------



## Navy_Pete (3 Dec 2018)

OutLookingIn said:
			
		

> Good day!
> 
> I'm looking at transitioning out of the CAF, in doing so I'm trying to explain to civilian employers the Roles and Responsibilities of a Warrant Officer. I don't want to just explain my trade or my specific job but what the rank means, and some of the general things we do at that rank.
> I know there use to be a document that outlined it all in general terms but I can't seem to find it, and the BPSO office has said they don't know which direction to point me.
> ...



Have you tried contacting one of the transition programs?  They talked about this at the SCAN seminar I went to a few years ago, and there was a few different ones where they talked about helping people explain what their skills sets were.

Found the link below, but something like 'Helmets to hardhats' may be helpful as well.

https://www.federalretirees.ca/en/My-Money/For-Veterans/Post-Military%20Employment


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Dec 2018)

OutLookingIn said:
			
		

> Good day!
> 
> I'm looking at transitioning out of the CAF, in doing so I'm trying to explain to civilian employers the Roles and Responsibilities of a Warrant Officer. I don't want to just explain my trade or my specific job but what the rank means, and some of the general things we do at that rank.
> I know there use to be a document that outlined it all in general terms but I can't seem to find it, and the BPSO office has said they don't know which direction to point me.
> ...



I wouldn't try to focus so much on training a civilian to understand what a WO does, but focus more on describing 3 or 4 'projects' you were involved in leading that show them your capabilities.

If you can show them that you are good at managing a complex series of activities within the context of a greater strategic plan of some kind, and can describe the measurable results, then I think you'll impress the heck out of them. 

As always, within a military context, it's important to set the scene with respect the to relative risks (to life, limb, property, money etc) aas just about everything we do, especially on operaitons, can get someone killed if we don't do it right (Or even if we do!).


----------



## OutLookingIn (5 Dec 2018)

Thanks for all the help! Got exactly what I needed!


----------

